# Se formos/vamos à praia à tarde, vem conosco?



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.

Sé que en las oraciones condicionales con valor de futuro, se usa en portugués el futuro del subjuntivo en la protásis.

*Se formos à praia à tarde, vem conosoco?*
Contexto:
Estoy de vacaciones en Río. Fui con mi amigos. Mi hermano también fue, pero por separado. Me lo encontré en un bar en Río y le pregunto si quiere venir con mis amigos y conmigo a la playa por la tarde
No es  seguro que vayamos a la playa, pero es probable.

Ahora bien. ¿Se puede usar el presente del indicativo si se quiere señalar que el hecho ocurrirá con mayor grado de certeza/seguridad?

*Se vamos à praia à tarde, vem conosoco?*
Es casi seguro que vayamos a la playa.

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## anaczz

Nos dois casos usaria "formos"

Se formos à praia, à tarde, vem conosco?  (é possível, provável que vamos à praia)
Quando formos à praia, à tarde, vem conosco? (é certeza, pretendemos ir à praia)


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias anaczz.

Pero, ¿se puede usar el presente del indicativo después del "se condicional" si se quiere expresar una acción que es real, que tiene lugar en el momento presente?
Ejemplo:
*Se *você *tem* frio agora, use o meu agasalho.   [Se é que neste momento está com frio realmente. Eu acho que você pode ter frio]

Diferente de:
*Se* *tiver* frio, use o meu agasalho. [Se você chegasse a ter frío, caso tenha frio, mas não sabemos se você vai ter frio. É uma suposição]

¿Se puede hacer esta diferencia?


----------



## Carfer

Há uma situação em que essa construção é por vezes usada em Portugal, quando o que queremos dizer é '_se decidimos/se assentamos/ que vamos à praia, vens connosco?_'. Não se trata, portanto, de uma mera possibilidade, de uma eventualidade, de uma ida que pode ou não ocorrer, mas de uma ida sobre a qual estamos na iminência de uma decisão e que se perspectiva como muito provável. Traduz, portanto, a ideia de que essa ida é menos hipotética do que em '_Se formos à praia_' e, nessa medida, justifica o uso do presente do indicativo em vez do futuro do conjuntivo.

P.S. Este post foi escrito antes da pergunta anterior do Gamen e por qualquer razão esqueci-me de o enviar. Mas a resposta é positiva, pelo menos no que toca ao português de Portugal, como aliás já resultava do que escrevi acima.


----------



## frajolão

_Há uma situação em que essa construção é por vezes usada em Portugal, quando o que queremos dizer é 'se decidimos/se assentamos/ que vamos à praia, vens connosco?'. Não se trata, portanto, de uma mera possibilidade, de uma eventualidade, de uma ida que pode ou não ocorrer, mas de uma ida sobre a qual estamos na iminência de uma decisão e que se perspectiva como muito provável. Traduz, portanto, a ideia de que essa ida é menos hipotética do que em 'Se formos à praia' e, nessa medida, justifica o uso do presente do indicativo em vez do futuro do conjuntivo_.

Casi igual que en español. Usamos el presente de indicativo condicionado a una causa concreta ( p. ej. si vamos a la playa (porque no llueve) vienes con nosotros. Es decir, una vez superada la condición  pasamos a situación de presente

Si fuésemos a la playa (posibilidad más improbable) vendrías con nosotros.  La incertidumbre persiste. En este caso  utilizamos (incongruentemente) el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo en la oración principal y el condicional en la subordinada. En la actualidad el futuro de subjuntivo, fuéremos en este caso, prácticamente se ha perdido.  Aunque no entiendo por qué  en  subjuntivo utilizamos el pasado para describir una posibilidad de futuro. . Creo que fue C. J. Cela el último de los grandes literatos que utilizaba el futuro de subjuntivo adecuadamente.


----------



## gato radioso

Que eu saiba, a regra geral em português é usar o tempo futuro neste tipo de frases. Sempre pensei que usar o presente é costume típico em espanhol que chocaba bastante aos estrangeiros.
Contudo deveríamos usar sempre -ou quase sempre- o futuro nestes casos, nao é verdade?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Que eu saiba, a regra geral em português é usar o tempo futuro neste tipo de frases. Sempre pensei que usar o presente é costume típico em espanhol que chocaba bastante aos estrangeiros.
> Contudo deveríamos usar sempre -ou quase sempre- o futuro nestes casos, nao é verdade?



O futuro do conjuntivo é sempre a opção mais segura, mas nesses casos que referi de um futuro muito imediato e pouco ou nada hipotético a mesma lógica que leva ao uso do presente em espanhol pode justificar idêntico uso em português.
Já agora, esqueci-me de referir que em português também ocorre por vezes o mesmo uso do imperfeito em situações francamente hipotéticas: _'se fôssemos à praia vinhas connosco?_'


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigado Carfer. No entanto, no achas que o exemplo "Se fôssemos..." e diferente? Para mim, que em definitiva sou estrangeiro e nao domino o portugués, usaría "fôssemos...." quando nao tivesse certeza do facto e o futuro como regra geral, quando tenho certeza. Diría "Se vier amanha, dou-te o livro", é o que em espanhol os nativos diríamos "Si vengo mañana, te doy/te daré el libro" e que deixa os estrangeiros um bocado confusos as vezes porque nao comprehendem o uso do tempo verbal presente numa acçao futura.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Obrigado Carfer. No entanto, no achas que o exemplo "Se fôssemos..." e diferente? Para mim, que em definitiva sou estrangeiro e nao domino o portugués, usaría "fôssemos...." quando nao tivesse certeza do facto e o futuro como regra geral, quando tenho certeza. Diría "Se vier amanha, dou-te o livro", é o que em espanhol os nativos diríamos "Si vengo mañana, te doy/te daré el libro" e que deixa os estrangeiros um bocado confusos as vezes porque nao comprehendem o uso do tempo verbal presente numa acçao futura.



Poderá haver uma diferença entre '_Se fôssemos_' e '_se formos_' por o primeiro ser mais incerto ou hipotético do que o segundo. '_Se fôssemos à praia_' não passa de uma mera hipótese, ao passo que '_se formos à praia_' continua a ser também apenas uma possibilidade mas que se nos afigura de concretização bem mais provável. O conjuntivo é o modo da dúvida e da incerteza e, por conseguinte, tudo o que dissermos usando-o traduz incerteza. O que varia e justifica a meu ver o uso de diferentes tempos e modos é o grau dessa incerteza. Se o facto é bastante provável ou susceptível de ocorrer a muito curto prazo pode justificar-se o uso do presente do indicativo. Se é menos provável ou temporalmente mais distante, o futuro do conjuntivo. Se é de verificação remota, se é uma mera hipótese, o imperfeito do conjuntivo. O que o uso do conjuntivo nunca traduzirá é uma certeza absoluta, pelo que, contra o que dizes, o futuro do conjuntivo não pode ser usado quando se tem a certeza de um facto ('_se formos à praia'_ é um facto obviamente incerto). 
O uso do presente para representar acções futuras não é uma particularidade do espanhol, ocorre noutras línguas, designadamente no português. '_Vamos a Lisboa no mês que vem_' não tem nada de estranho, é uma construção comum. Mas aí não há incerteza. O facto é futuro, mas a decisão está já tomada e é firme, sabemos que iremos. Não há,no momento presente, incerteza nem dúvida. Na minha visão de leigo, passa-se algo de semelhante com futuros hipotéticos. Quando o facto futuro é incerto mas a incerteza é mínima, pode justificar-se o uso do presente do indicativo. Pode confundir estrangeiros, de facto, e por isso continuo a dizer que é mais seguro para um falante não nativo do português usar em regra o futuro do conjuntivo enquanto não dominar as subtilezas do idioma mas nem por isso devemos ignorar a existência dessa particularidade.


----------



## gato radioso

OK obrigado!!!


----------



## Gamen

Entonces, en Portugal podría llegar a escucharse el presente simple en una cláusula hipotética si la incertidumbre es mínima.* 

Se *você *tem* frio agora, use o meu agasalho. [Se é que neste momento está com frio realmente. Eu acho que você pode ter frio]

¿En Brasil también podría escucharse de un nativo el tiempo presente en este caso?


----------



## Carfer

*'Se*_ *tem* frio, use o meu agasalho._' é uma construção comum em Portugal, efectivamente. Em todo o caso, é uma situação um tanto diferente da que discutíamos visto que se refere ao momento presente e não ao futuro.


----------



## Gamen

Carfer said:


> *'Se*_ *tem* frio, use o meu agasalho._' é uma construção comum em Portugal, efectivamente. Em todo o caso, é uma situação um tanto diferente da que discutíamos visto que se refere ao momento presente e não ao futuro.



Sí, es verdad. Pero mi duda estaba referida al hecho de si la conjunción condicional "se" ya determinaba por sí misma el uso del futuro del subjuntivo cuando se trata de una acción actual [presente] o prospectiva. Si es prospectiva, no hay duda de que usaremos el futuro del subjuntivo. No obstante, el problema que se me planteaba era dilucidar qué tiempo verbal era admisible cuando la acción se refiere al presente y, al mismo tiempo, tenemos la conjunción "se" que determina una cláusula condicional, hipotética.

Sin embargo, entiendo que la conjunción "se" no determina necesariamente el uso del subjuntivo cuando la acción se refiere al momento *presente [hipotético]*. ¿Para el portugués de Brasil esta afirmación también será válida o aplicable?

Se *quer* comer, coma. Ninguém vai impedi-lo. [Se *agora* está com fome[
Vs.
Se *quiser* comer, coma... [Se *mais tarde* experimentar/tiver fome]

Se *chove* fora, use o meu guarda-chuva. (Não sei se está chovendo *agora* lá fora mas é altamente provável que sim]
Vs.
Se *chover*, ficaré em casa. [Se *mais tarde* tivermos chuva, não vou sair]

Se *está* *agora* com preguiça, não me interessa. Tente igualmente fazer o que lhe pedi.
Vs.
Se* estiver* com preguiça quando começarmos a trabalhar *[mais tarde]*, nâo me interessa. Tente igualmente fazer o que lhe *pediremos.*

La primera con el presente del indicativo me suena rara, pero en teoría debería estar correcta si remite al presente, aún cuando tenga valor hipotético por el uso de la conjunción "se" ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> La primera con el presente del indicativo me suena rara, pero en teoría debería estar correcta si remite al presente, aún cuando tenga valor hipotético por el uso de la conjunción "se" ¿no es cierto?



Em Portugal, certíssimo ('_Se queres comer, come_').


----------



## Nino83

gato radioso said:


> em espanhol os nativos diríamos "Si vengo mañana, te doy/te daré el libro" e que deixa os estrangeiros um bocado confusos as vezes porque nao comprehendem o uso do tempo verbal presente numa acçao futura.


Depende. Os italianos, os franceses e os ingleses usam o presente do indicativo nesses casos e não ficariam confusos.  
Pelo contrário, quando vi pela primeira vez "se for/estiver" pensei "nossa, o que é isso?".


----------



## gato radioso

Claro, se usa el presente cuando se trata del llamado "primer condicional".


----------

